
Intel Skylake X-Series Leaked, Core I9, Core I7 and Core I5 Lineup Detailed - rbanffy
https://techdrake.com/2017/05/intel-skylake-x-series-leaked-core-i9-core-i7-core-i5-lineup-detailed/
======
mtgx
Wait, there will be Core i7 and Core i5 Skylake-X, too? What the hell?

